

HackerSkills Game – Level 1 - felipelalli
http://hackerskills.com/

======
MiguelHudnandez
Cute concept. I liked the CTF game from Stripe[1], it progressed more quickly
and there were no ads. It felt like a more genuine challenge.

Some interesting Google results show for hackerskills.com [2].

[1] Stripe CTF 2.0: [https://stripe.com/blog/capture-the-
flag-20](https://stripe.com/blog/capture-the-flag-20)

[2] Skip ahead?:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.hackerskills.com](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww.hackerskills.com)

------
SpikedCola
If only "hacking" was as easy as finding passwords within JavaScript. Got
bored after level 6 or so, meh.

------
BWStearns
Also I'm not sure if it's part of the game, but I can't get the page to load
after the first level.

------
mikeroher
Level 7 is broken. First six levels consist of searching the JS for a
password. Pass.

~~~
splendidfailure
7 didn't seem to work for me either. Asked a friend to give it a shot, same
thing

~~~
felipelalli
7 begin to be hard! The site promises more than 100 levels, what do you expect
of the firsts 6?

------
rowsdower
Those awful pop-up ads render this pretty much unplayable.

